# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Tolong dunk nanya..................

## Ito

Sy baru aja beli koi second ukuran hampir 70 an cm.........waktu masuk kolam selang beberapa hari normal semuanya..............renangnya ok makannya lahap, sekarang udah hampir 1 minggu ngga mau makan....paliung cuma makan trus dikeluarin...........nah parahnya udah beberapa hari ini ngga mau makan sama sekali.........sampe ikannya kurus kering.Sy udah kasi air garam plus elbayau...,,,abis itu ganti air 10....ngga ada hasil............solusinya gimana ya ?

Note: ikan2 yg lain sehat2 n nafsu makan normal

Thanks

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

